# Dr. Henry Krabbendam â€¢ Hermeneutics?



## blhowes (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm interested in learning more about hermeneutics. I found a series at sermonaudio by Dr. Henry Krabbendam. Are any of you familiar with him? Based on his bio, it sounds like he'd be a good person to listen to. Correct?


----------



## py3ak (Jun 1, 2006)

With a beard like that he has to be at least competent!


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jun 1, 2006)

HK is an OPC minister, for many years. In fact, for a while he was my pastor (age 3 or so!). He teaches at Covenant College (mainly), and elsewhere.

His lectures should be pretty good.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Jun 1, 2006)

One possible caveat:

I recall an essay by him in the OPC fiftieth anniversary volume or perhaps in the Clowney festschrift (of about the same time) that argued that Abraham's taking Isaac up the mountain had nothing to do with foreshadowing the atonement. 

I guess I would read that narrative a little differently.

rsc


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jun 1, 2006)

He is a passionate evangelist, missionary and theologian - and a cool guy!

-JD


----------



## nicnap (Aug 16, 2006)

He is worth listening to. He is for a Trinitarian hermeneutic...which I am inclined to (Krabbendam affected me here, but mostly Richard Pratt). Yes, he is a passionate theologian, evangelist, missionary, and a cool guy, as jdlongmire said. I went to Uganda with him in May...a great trip...a lot of preaching and evangelism.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 16, 2006)

He is a great guy! As everyone says above.

BTW he has a new 2 vol commentary on James out now. He also will be teaching a 1 week course (3 1/2 hrs per day) at Haddington House on Prince Edward Island this fall as well as speaking every evening on other topics.

The course is worth 3 hrs seminary credit and costs ( I thnk) 200 bucks.

If you are in eastern Canada or New England it is not too far away.

For an added incentive Stuart Oliot (sp?) is doing a 1 day workshop on preaching the previous sat.

Maybe I will see some PB guys there?


----------



## weinhold (Aug 20, 2006)

Just remember: "It's a matter of the heart" and "100 percent plus 100 percent equals 100 percent"

But seriously, I love Dr. Krabbendam. He has been a great professor at Covenant.


----------

